# My 180g marble motoro/Flower setup with video added



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

here is my newest addition my flower and some discus thanks to Fraservalley Discus still waiting for my Vampires

















And video
YouTube - My new marble motoro flower stingray discus tank 180g


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very nice man


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

look at that tig.. It is sitting right at the front...


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

*My 180g marble motoro/Flower setup*

Very nice tank. I have almost the same design/size in mind except I'll have SDs instead of discus. I was going to go with either a ray or a tig/juru. I didn't realize ray can happily live in the same tank as a tigs/juru.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had my juruense / tigrinus living with my rays before I sell them. They will go well together.

Though with SD, you need make sure the tig./juru./rays will get enough food. And the tig./juru. not too big to eat the SD.


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

*My 180g marble motoro/Flower setup*

Ya. My regular SDs are about 5". The striped ones I got from you are PIGS! It won't take them long to grow out.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

they are pigs. I actually have to feed the pleco in the same tank with them late at night so the plecos can get some food.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is a video of the new flower ray and my buddy the tig he's awesome thanks Charles again on a fantastic hungry as hell black flower ray he's doing great so here is the video Charles

YouTube - My new marble motoro flower stingray discus tank 180g


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Beautiful setup!! Seen this tank myself in person!! Looks awsome!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for trusting me on the flower stingray. I have been saying this all along... When fish is not eating, especially stingrays, it is almost always a water issue.

Just look at how black it is turning. It is active and looks like it is hunting for food in the video. Good job.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank setup and fish collection!!! How long you had the flower ray in there? Looks skinny.... The motoros must be taking most of the foods. Many stingrays keepers actually don't normally mix motoros or black rays with flower rays as motoros are more aggressive eater compare to flower rays. However looks like the flower ray is hunting. Best to spot feed it so it can get more food till it can compete with the motoros.


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice looking fish. Is that one of the larger flowers charles had. whats your filtration, looks like alot of future monsters in there.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

i just got the flower I have had it for 2 days now have to feed it more i got it skinny but i know what they like to eat like my others they get lots of food. For filtration I have 2 FX5 and 1 xp3 running a little overkill but i dont care.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

They actually get along fine, also I feed them smelt, prawn, and nls pellets blood Irma and black worm he will be fat in no time he really took a liking to the smelts like my motors. The flower so far has been eating and hunting well for 2 days I'll post when he Is nice and fat


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Striker, the flower was not the dark one. It was one of the lighter pattern fish in my tank; one of the smaller one. 

To make long story short, it was not skinny when I had it. After I sold it, it was in not up to par water and with lots of other hungry fish bigger fish so it was not eating for a week. I rescure it back. And it was starting to eat the minute I put it back in my tank. A few days later, Skrick msg me about the flower and after I showed him it eats in my tank, he took it home.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

such a nice tank, nice variety of fish and those rays are awesome!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks man and thanks everyone I try to have a nice show tank so far this is my best tank as of yet and getting my stock from amazing people on this forum that have a great passion for quality MY stingrays (Tigrinus from Ben Thanks man but originally came from Charles)Festivums and geo's <--------- From Canadian Aquatics/ Discus all came from Stan the discus man Fraservalley Discus /Yellowtail Baracuda From Ben/ spotted Florida Gar from Petland these grow amazingly fast and are eating anything they can put in their mouths they eat from the bottom pretty weird all scrap fish shrimp like a garbage cleanup crew/ Needle nose gar from cowis/ Hujeta gar from petland Thanks for looking


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a heads up. Those hujeta gars and needlenose gar will become food for the Florida gar once it reaches 14-16 inches or the stingrays. The yellowtail barracuda will do ok if it manage to grow fast but with my own experienced on keeping them, they don't really grow fast especially when at 12". Florida gar grows amazingly fast and hitting 15-16" in less than a year especially when food is always available and clean water.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks i know the gar get big fast oh well if they eat them trying to sell them soon anyhow just dont need the hujeta and needle anymore but man nice pattern on the florida very nice fish thanks for the help


----------

